# Recommendation on rod and reel for gulf tuna



## atran38 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I had a friend recommend a Accurate Valiant 600 paired with a Phenix Diamond Hybrid rod. 
I'd like to get feedback on this setup or on any other recommendation. I'm not stuck on a particular brand. I'd like to get a good quality set up for mostly jigging...maybe some casting.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

Good setup for jigging , providing the rod is 6' or less. For casting plugs , you need a much longer rod and a spinning reel.


----------

